# More Than Meets the Eye - 92 NSX Build - Arc Audio, Morel



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi guys,

Its not often we get to work on a car that neither of us have touched before, and its even cooler that we got to be involved with a project on the ground floor. As soon, this car is going to be transformed into a fully blown wide body show car project! 

I also want to point that this was Joey's first full project at Simplicity In Sound, with virtually no assistance from me beyond telling him to hurry up!!! hahah  jk. After you see the pics, i hope you will join me in congratulating on a job truly well done.

Since this is Joey's first time taking pics for a full build logs, there will be a few sections a bit light on detail, but i am sure that will come in time. 

anyway, lets get started. 

The car is owned by Kris from 5 fifteenautobody in burlingame, CA, a high end body shop that does a lot of show cars...he purchased this vehicle not too long ago with the specific intention of building it into a show vehicle. For the audio portion, he gave us these goals:

1. custom install double din radio into the stock location

2. replace the blown stock system with something better (lofty goals i know )

3. keep everything in the cabin, nothing too flashy or showy, but clean and flowing with the car's original interior theme.

in other words, quite different what i used to do by myself  but one key thing about this build is that on initial inspection, it doesnt seem like much, but once you dive deeper into the build, you will realize just how much work, detail and effort went into it. 

so..lets get started.

first, two quick shots of the car. this will be the last time this car looks like this, as very soon, its going to get taken apart to do the wide body kit. Air Rex sponsored the project and supplied the car with one of their integrated kits, and here is the car on full up and full down:



















First, a shot of the fused holder that we used in the front "trunk"










for those of you who is not familiar. this is what an OEM 92 NSX's dash looks like:










and here is what our completed product looks like. Kris supplied us with a Clarion NX500 double din headunit, and also a JDM screen pod from Science of Speed, everything is done again in OEM finish:










quick shots of the NX500, the two together and the JDM pod:





































Here i want to emphasize something i am supremely impressed with, and that is the *FIT AND FINISH * around the headunit. and i will just let the pictures do the talking:





































behind this seemingly OEM lookg is a uh...trail of tears actually lol.

so here are some build pics of this process.

first, the trim panel was removed from the dash, whcih then looked like this:










perhaps the most difficult part was pealing off the bubbling metal finish from the plastic, the car was showing its 20 plus years and the entire thing was about as brittle as a cracker, so Joey had to reinforce it at several locations using trips of ABS:




















then the clarion headunit was bolted in place:










there is an aftermarket bracket they sell for this purpose, but from the pictures, it looks like it only supports the unit from the top, so Joey designed his own system that secures the unit from both top and bottom:










and a quick shot of the unit bolted up:










a quick test fit reveales just how much filling and sanding he will need to do:










next the area was tapped up and body filler applied to smooth out the panel:










then we found an ABS trim ring that fit the clarion almost perfectly and grafted into the dash opening:






























after much sanding, filler and resanding, the piece was finished and shot with hi build primer, we also scraped the oem metallic finish from the ashtray door, ground it down, and shot that in primer. without doing this step, the top of the door will bind a lil bit on the bottom of the headunit when it opens, again, ATTENTION TO DETAIL 



















next the JDM dash pod was installed, whcih we dont have a lot of pictures of, but if you are curious what it is:

NSX > IPP > Honda Display Pod Kit

we just got two quick pics of the dash before drilling and the back of the screen, hehe:



















next, the wiring harnesses were prepped and all the cables done behind the dash cavity neatly and cleanly, and the headunit bolted in place:





































Joey then extend the clarion's USB cable, make a cutout and flush mounted to the front side of the armrest cubby, with a small metal bracket to hold it in place, a 21 century looking design for a 20 year old car 




























For the front stage we went with a set of Morel's redesigned Hybrid Integra 6 6.5" two way point source driver, we dont have a lot of pics here, but basically, the entire door was sound proofed with STP foam, and Joey fabricated a spacer/adapter that allowed a 6.5" speaker to fit in the same manner as the original bose enclosure, the baffle was sealed with truck bedliner to protect them against the elements, and the morel bolted up. I am sure you can get the idea from these three pictures 




























For the sub, we wanted to get a fair amount of bass into the cabin and the natural choice is to utilize the space in the passenger side foot well that previously housed a useless 4" driver. This also allows for a totally hidden set up for daily driving. here is the normal view with the stock floor mat in place:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

and pull back the mat and here is what you see, a single morel Primo 10" subwoofer in a .7 cubfeet sealed enclosure staring back at you. we customized a Morel Ultimo 10" grille for the sub:



















here are the build pics for the enclosure, first the entire area was taped off:










then the floor mold was done with quite a few layers of mat:



















once that cured, it was removed from the vehicle and trimmed to its desired shape:










a front baffle was made and located into the back mold precisely:










the edges were then blend into the box:



















the box was then installed back into the vehicle and the edges precisely filled to the car with duraglass:










when thats all sanded down, we now have a precision fit box. readers who are familiar with the Morel Ultimo grille will notice a rounded ring that attaches to the outside perimeter, this spaces up the box to the height of the grille to offer additional support when the passenger's foot is resting against it:



















next the box was carpeted:














































and bolted to the vehicle:










here is the oem mounting point that secures the box:



















then inside of the box was then filled with Focal blackhole STUFF:










and the ring spacer for the grille was wrapped in vinyl, note the magnets flushed into the back to hold it securely on the morel grille, yet can be easily popped off to remove the subwoofer:




























and then the sub and grille assembly was installed:



















need more proof of Joey's attention to detail? check out the nubs that he removed one by one from the underside of the floor mat so they wouldnt stab into the vinyl trim ring


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

next comes what i consider the master piece of the entire build, the amp mounting. we explored a wide variety of locations before we realized the useless stock center 4" speaker between the seats can be ulitzed, albeit with a lot of work, as a amp trim piece. 

so lets take a look at the finish result first. this is the normal view, you can see the piece looks almost oem, yet has a lil bit of a showy factor to it with a two piece cosmetic grille, complete with mesh and a arc audio logo plate. behind the cover is a single Arc Audio XDI805 powering the entire system, sending over 200 watts to each morel integra, and over 250 watts to the 10" sub. not that the seats are in their full back position, so movement was compromised:




























moving the seats and seatbacks all the way forward gives you a better view of this amp rack...again, it looks basically oem...














































yet behind this simple appearance is a ton of work. lets take a closer look.

first, we took a copy of the stock center speaker trim panel:



















when that was cured, the mold was removed, and trimmed, here is it side by side with the stock trim panel:










and looking at it from the inside:










next it was test fitted to the oem location:










here is the area that the amp needs to mount to:










after bundling all the wires and running them into the area, Joey, fabricated two metal brackets that the amp will bolt to:










the Arc XDi amp was then bolted in place, making sure it is pretty much flat and level:



















next the pics are a bit sparse as Joey really got into the fabrication process hehe.

here is the multipiece grille he came up with, involving a lot of delicate router work. the mesh was painted bright silver:










the bottom portion that will house the arc audio logo plate (removed from the amp itself) was then shot with hi build primer to get it ready for paint:










the pieces to be repainted was then given to Kris for him to paint with near OEM semi gloss black. here i only have a picture from Kris' instagram lol:










meanwhile, joey smoothed out the shape of the trim panel with a lot of filler and sanding, and when the painted piece got back, he secured the arc audio logo plate and test fitted the entire thing:










then, the main panel was wrapped in oem matching vinyl, and once again test fitted:










the grille itself is a press fit piece, so the front panel was also wrapped in vinyl, bonded to the painted back piece, and the mesh attached, and now the entire panel is complete:










a close up shot of the detail:










so thats it... i have to say i am truly in awe of what Joey has accomplished...and for a while every morning before starting on my own project, i would hold the pieces he made and just stare at them lol 

but what is REALLY cool is how great this car sounds. and i dont mean "oh it sounds good for a crappy sports car interior and simple build" i mean this could be one of the best sounding pure passive systems i have ever built. with a 10" sub anchored upfront and the new morel integras being so natural and smooth, i barely had to do ANYTHING to the eq, the only thing did was turn trebel down 1 notch on the headunit and thats it. xover point is around 100hz, and really it just rocked, a ton of output, clean, smooth and i mean really, way beyond my own expectations on what this car can sound like...

so thats it...i hope you guys like it, and i want to emphasize once again that 100 percent of the project goes to Joey...

bravo!

b


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Fantastic job! Very inspiring!! I want subs up front now too!!! Any chance fitting a couple tens in a GTR footwell? LOL!


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

Amazing work, Bing & Joey!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks great guys!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Great build, and don't everyone shoot me, but if it were my car i would have asked you to do the subwoofer grill a little different. The way you did the screen for the arc piece would have made a super nice subwoofer grill treatment. The current grill IMO, does not match the age of the vehicle. Not to mention it may not protect well if anyone ever sits in the passenger seat.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

miniSQ said:


> Great build, and don't everyone shoot me, but if it were my car i would have asked you to do the subwoofer grill a little different. The way you did the screen for the arc piece would have made a super nice subwoofer grill treatment. The current grill IMO, does not match the age of the vehicle. Not to mention it may not protect well if anyone ever sits in the passenger seat.


i get what you are saying, but the morel grille is way stronger than the mesh used over the amp rack. a foot would dent that material really easily where as its virtually impossible to go through the morel grille.  keeping in mind that when there is a passenger, the carpet mat will be in place  

are you saying the grille looks too new age or too old for this 21 year old car?


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Great stuff guys. Really smooth!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

This is exactly it. That Morel grill is made of adamantium, so we knew there would be no issues with people's feet damaging it or the woofer. If you have priced sheets of perf'd adamantium lately, you can understand why we didn't use it to make the subwoofer grill. And as Bing said, the mild steel would not have been strong enough.

Thanks for the nice comments, guys!





simplicityinsound said:


> i get what you are saying, but the morel grille is way stronger than the mesh used over the amp rack. a foot would dent that material really easily where as its virtually impossible to go through the morel grille.  keeping in mind that when there is a passenger, the carpet mat will be in place
> 
> are you saying the grille looks too new age or too old for this 21 year old car?


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Very nice, i'm gonna send this link to a buddy of mine that has a NSX out in california.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> i get what you are saying, but the morel grille is way stronger than the mesh used over the amp rack. a foot would dent that material really easily where as its virtually impossible to go through the morel grille.  keeping in mind that when there is a passenger, the carpet mat will be in place
> 
> are you saying the grille looks too new age or too old for this 21 year old car?


Yes thats exactly what i was saying...it caught my eye as not matching the age of the car. But i'm a graphic designer/signmaker...so the way it looks stood out ahead of how durable the Morel grill might be.

It almost may be the angle of the photo that was making me twitch...the opening of the grill was off center from the dust cap. And the curve of the spines didn't match the curve of the surround.

That being said the fabrication of the front head unit peice made me smile...perfect down to the slight edge on the bottom corners under the HU

PS...all your builds always make me smile from a design standpoint....style is always perfect.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> This is exactly it. That Morel grill is made of adamantium, so we knew there would be no issues with people's feet damaging it or the woofer. If you have priced sheets of perf'd adamantium lately, you can understand why we didn't use it to make the subwoofer grill. And as Bing said, the mild steel would not have been strong enough.
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments, guys!


what happens when the passenger of that vehicle is a pretty lady, wearing very sexy high heels...

wait...never mind...i see that the floor mat covers the speaker...so i am completely wrong here suggesting another grill.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Bing, this is a pretty sick build for a client who's demands aren't to high.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback mini. Yes, it was almost impossible to get a picture with the grill centered on the dustcap, because of the angle and the glovebox above it, sorry.. 

As far as the design of the trim ring for the grill, think of it this way. If I did match the surround, that trim piece would have just be half of a circle. Sitting on a flat piece, meeting up with a grill that had a radius on the outside edge. What that trim ring did was start with a gradual curve and then as it came inward to meet the grill the radius tightened up and then dropped to the opening. I felt it had much more style and did a better job of blending the enclosure to the grill, than if it was just a half circle (crossection). But, as it is, design things are always subjective. I was happy with it and the customer was too.

I am always happy to receive feedback, positive or negative, and always willing to think about doing things a different way. I think it helps me grow. So again, thanks for the input!






miniSQ said:


> Yes thats exactly what i was saying...it caught my eye as not matching the age of the car. But i'm a graphic designer/signmaker...so the way it looks stood out ahead of how durable the Morel grill might be.
> 
> It almost may be the angle of the photo that was making me twitch...the opening of the grill was off center from the dust cap. And the curve of the spines didn't match the curve of the surround.
> 
> ...


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the feedback mini. Yes, it was almost impossible to get a picture with the grill centered on the dustcap, because of the angle and the glovebox above it, sorry..
> 
> As far as the design of the trim ring for the grill, think of it this way. If I did match the surround, that trim piece would have just be half of a circle. Sitting on a flat piece, meeting up with a grill that had a radius on the outside edge. What that trim ring did was start with a gradual curve and then as it came inward to meet the grill the radius tightened up and then dropped to the opening. I felt it had much more style and did a better job of blending the enclosure to the grill, than if it was just a half circle (crossection). But, as it is, design things are always subjective. I was happy with it and the customer was too.
> 
> I am always happy to receive feedback, positive or negative, and always willing to think about doing things a different way. I think it helps me grow. So again, thanks for the input!


Seeing that it rides behind the mat, I like it much better. It works with the carpeting. Form and function.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Did not expect anything less,great job guys.


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dash work looks factory. Great Team you guys are..


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

again wanna emphasize how impressed i am with the new redesigned morel integra...i wanna get hte car back in to do some more listening...i am dead serious when i say if we just had a pioneer 80PRS, this car can do well in meca stock class..i wonder if we can tall the sub a "stock location" since there is a stock sub in the exact same place lol


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

NIce work guys! LOve those old cars and this system is very close to what I am working on right now. Just change the Integras to 502s and i might end up using the same drivers.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Joey and Bing, What a great start to your partnership!! Bing you've always been obsessed with detail and phenomenal finish work and seeing that Joey shares that characteristic is awesome. Also, based on the pics, looks like you guys have designed a shop with the same commitment. I'm looking forward to our next phase of work together and look forward to admiring the progress you make in pushing the envelope further and further.

And Joey, hey bud work on that photography  jk kind of 

All the best to you guys on this new venture you have embarked on..


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

looking Great!!


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

I had the pleasure of checking this car out in person last weekend. Joey's work looks awesome (the bezel looks slick and the amp shroud is really clean looking) and the car is very fun to listen to for being so simple.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Very nice work! Your fabrication skills are incredible!


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow with the pod addition you can navigate _and_ watch movies at the same time!
Looks stellar gentlemen.


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

Impressive craftsmanship, as usual. Any cooling fan noise coming from the amp? Not that you could hear it once tunes are playing...


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looks amazing!!! great job!!


----------



## jsampsell (Apr 20, 2011)

Won't the floor mat kill some of the volume since it is covering up the driver with barely any air space for the displaced air to move in and maybe even vibrate a bit under heavy use? I can't say enough how impressed I am with the build so I am not trying to be negative. I honestly have no experience with this kind of install so I am simply curious.


----------



## magicman (Nov 2, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> i get what you are saying, but the morel grille is way stronger than the mesh used over the amp rack. a foot would dent that material really easily where as its virtually impossible to go through the morel grille.  keeping in mind that when there is a passenger, the carpet mat will be in place
> 
> are you saying the grille looks too new age or too old for this 21 year old car?


The grill over the sub looks like the wheels on the car. Great install!


----------



## Jmass03 (Jan 4, 2010)

Times like this, I wish I lived on the west coast.


----------



## Ayrton (Jan 17, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

Great Fab work. Very impressed with the vinyl. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Gadget01 said:


> Impressive craftsmanship, as usual. Any cooling fan noise coming from the amp? Not that you could hear it once tunes are playing...


i dont think the XDi has built in fans, the arc minis have built i fans, but i dont think i have heard fans from the Xdi?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jsampsell said:


> Won't the floor mat kill some of the volume since it is covering up the driver with barely any air space for the displaced air to move in and maybe even vibrate a bit under heavy use? I can't say enough how impressed I am with the build so I am not trying to be negative. I honestly have no experience with this kind of install so I am simply curious.


in my experience, a rubber mat infront of a sub doesnt do much at all, infact, often, it doesnt even sound like there is anything infront of it. anyone whos heard my subaru with the super thick rubber cargo mat over it knew, hell i scored higher on subbass with the mat in place than without  

try it next time if you get to do a fake floor build, put a cargo mat in place, and then remove it, see if you can tell the difference


----------



## ThiagoPug (Jan 29, 2013)

Magnific car; magnific work!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Top notch craftsmanship Joey!! No wonder Bing was so happy when you guys entered in to the partnership. That car came out great. I'm most impressed with the bezel work and the amp rack cover. 

I've heard 2 cars now with the new Morel Ovation Integra point source coax drivers. VERY impressive sound in both cases. I'd like to get a chance to hear this car some time.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

My favorite aspect of this build is that grill over the amp - relocating the badge like that is super-trick.

I am not wild about the dash pod though - I honestly think it sort of spoils the great work on the DD integration below


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

awesome job guys.

just remember to get pics of the finished car when he does the rest of the exterior work.

i love nsx's.

and i was very suprised at how much depth was in the passenger foot well - when you showed the first pic with the floor mat i thought thats what room you had to start with - and then the floor mat got pulled forward and the sub was already there - i had to go back and re-read it to make sure i wasnt tripping lol. that sub works perfectly there.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i think we took up only about 1 inch or so of extra room over the stock 4 inch "sub" haha 

car will be at SEMA...maybe finally an excuse to go!


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

You should call this build " What a Premium OEM infotainment System should look like!"


----------



## massami (May 22, 2009)

Amazing job congrats!!!.
Does the steering wheel turns horizontally??? Where can I find it?
Regards


----------



## ledzpg (Jul 10, 2012)

Very clean and beautiful build, as always. You are a source of inspiration for my DIY build. I wish I could make beautiful things with fiberglass like you do.

I was looking for a way to put the USB connector on my Lancer the same way you did there, where can I get a cable like this? 

Thank you and congratulations.

Luiz


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

massami said:


> Amazing job congrats!!!.
> Does the steering wheel turns horizontally??? Where can I find it?
> Regards


this is something you have to ask the owner of the vehicle. look up 5 fifteen autobody in burlingame, CA, email them and ask for Kris and see where you can source that wheel 

b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ledzpg said:


> Very clean and beautiful build, as always. You are a source of inspiration for my DIY build. I wish I could make beautiful things with fiberglass like you do.
> 
> I was looking for a way to put the USB connector on my Lancer the same way you did there, where can I get a cable like this?
> 
> ...


that is just the standard female USB end that Joey used, with a precisely cut square hole and a bracket to secure it from the back. you can use the clarion usb plug to make things easier?  just google "clarion USB plug" hehe

b


----------



## ledzpg (Jul 10, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> that is just the standard female USB end that Joey used, with a precisely cut square hole and a bracket to secure it from the back. you can use the clarion usb plug to make things easier?  just google "clarion USB plug" hehe


Is it REALLY just a metal bracket bolted with a pair of zipties holding the connector? 
I was thinking on an aftermarket thing, like the Clarion cable you said (and thanks for the tip!)

I could have done this before, now you gave me a great idea...


----------



## GlockandRoll (Oct 2, 2009)

Just simply amazing... probably the best install I have ever seen. Clean and stealthy!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

ledzpg said:


> Is it REALLY just a metal bracket bolted with a pair of zipties holding the connector?
> I was thinking on an aftermarket thing, like the Clarion cable you said (and thanks for the tip!)
> 
> I could have done this before, now you gave me a great idea...


Yes, that's it. Seemed to work great, and it is removable if the console ever needed to be completely disassembled...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

GlockandRoll said:


> Just simply amazing... probably the best install I have ever seen. Clean and stealthy!


Wow, thanks!!!


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Great job fresh and clean. I love the sound of the new Morels! Those primos sound great for the money too.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

SilkySlim said:


> Great job fresh and clean. I love the sound of the new Morels! Those primos sound great for the money too.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks! I have been impressed with all the Morel product thus far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stef600rr (Aug 5, 2012)

love the subwoofer install... very great job!!


----------



## PerformanceAudioLVNV (Apr 1, 2010)

This is one of my favorite builds!
Simply because I have always had a love affair with the NS-X! The work is top notch as always! Great job guys!
And the RX-7 but that's another story for another time.... 
Great job guys!




Jon Webb
Performance Audio Las Vegas
7353 W Sahara Ave.
Las Vegas NV 89117
(702) 538-8678

Mobile Electronics Magazine 2010-2011 Installer of the Year
Mobile Electronics Magazine Top 100 2011-2012
Mobile Electronics Magazine Top 100 2021-2013
Mobile Electronics Magazine Top 12 Retailers 2010-2011

www.PerformanceAudioLVNV.com

Proud Retailer of ARC Audio, Hybrid Audio, JL Audio, Elettromedia Master Dealer for Audison, Hertz, & Audison Connection, Compustar, K40, Hushmat, PAC Electronice, Stinger, & Idatalink (ADS)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks! But... who are you?? 




PerformanceAudioLVNV said:


> This is one of my favorite builds!
> Simply because I have always had a love affair with the NS-X! The work is top notch as always! Great job guys!
> And the RX-7 but that's another story for another time....
> Great job guys!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

PerformanceAudioLVNV said:


> This is one of my favorite builds!
> Simply because I have always had a love affair with the NS-X! The work is top notch as always! Great job guys!
> And the RX-7 but that's another story for another time....
> Great job guys!


yeah...who the F is this guy?!


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> yeah...who the F is this guy?!


I don't know and I don't care. Glad new guy brought this thread Back!

Sorry I am a big fan of the NSX's


----------



## PerformanceAudioLVNV (Apr 1, 2010)

DBlevel said:


> I don't know and I don't care. Glad new guy brought this thread Back!
> 
> Sorry I am a big fan of the NSX's


Been a member for awhile. Just too slack to post.
Bing & Joey love me. Regardless of what they may say.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

PerformanceAudioLVNV said:


> Been a member for awhile. Just too slack to post.
> Bing & Joey love me. Regardless of what they may say.


this guy is a celebrity  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, we will even say it! superstar!








PerformanceAudioLVNV said:


> Been a member for awhile. Just too slack to post.
> Bing & Joey love me. Regardless of what they may say.


----------



## PerformanceAudioLVNV (Apr 1, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> this guy is a celebrity
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Who? Lol


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

How do you like the Morel Primo subwoofer? Also how do you compare a Morel Primo to an Arc Audio Arc subwoofer?

Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

ebrahim said:


> How do you like the Morel Primo subwoofer? Also how do you compare a Morel Primo to an Arc Audio Arc subwoofer?
> 
> Thank you.


I have only heard a few of each. Both sounded really good, especially considering the pricepoints that they come in at. I haven't directly A-B'd them, so maybe Bing has a more definitive opinion?


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

If I am not mistaken there is a small price difference [retail of course] between a Primo 12 and an Arc 12. If I am not mistaken the Arc 12 is cheaper but never know anyone who truly played with both to let me know how close they are when it comes to performance wise.



[email protected] said:


> I have only heard a few of each. Both sounded really good, especially considering the pricepoints that they come in at. I haven't directly A-B'd them, so maybe Bing has a more definitive opinion?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

this is a tough question...i dont believe i have ever used either in the same environment...if i were to take a stab at this, i would say they are both good all around with the primo maybe geared a little more towards SQ and the arc is a bit more meaty sounding...but i would really consider them very comparable subs to be honest.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

What do you mean by "meaty sounding?"



simplicityinsound said:


> this is a tough question...i dont believe i have ever used either in the same environment...if i were to take a stab at this, i would say they are both good all around with the primo maybe geared a little more towards SQ and the arc is a bit more meaty sounding...but i would really consider them very comparable subs to be honest.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

My second auditioning of the Primo was in the Suburu I did with 3 of the 10's. It was AWESOME!!!!!
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ond-how-we-tackle-basic-build-06-impreza.html


----------



## bengl3rt (Jun 6, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> again wanna emphasize how impressed i am with the new redesigned morel integra...i wanna get hte car back in to do some more listening...i am dead serious when i say if we just had a pioneer 80PRS, this car can do well in meca stock class..i wonder if we can tall the sub a "stock location" since there is a stock sub in the exact same place lol


Bing has my NSX (which has an 80PRS in it) now. Dropped it off on Sat.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

bengl3rt said:


> Bing has my NSX (which has an 80PRS in it) now. Dropped it off on Sat.


Well, technically, right now, JOey has your NSX!


----------



## bengl3rt (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Well, technically, right now, JOey has your NSX!


And now I have my NSX again and boy does it sound great. Thanks guys for your incredible work and I'm looking forward to the build log... so I can stop posting in Kris's


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## abhi99 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yet another awesome install  

The way you guys make the after market components blend in the car is amazing. I really wish i was still at west coast to see one of your builds in person...

Again....awesome build guys


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks! If you are ever in the area feel free to stop by!!!!





abhi99 said:


> Yet another awesome install
> 
> The way you guys make the after market components blend in the car is amazing. I really wish i was still at west coast to see one of your builds in person...
> 
> Again....awesome build guys


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> and pull back the mat and here is what you see, a single morel Primo 10" subwoofer in a .7 cubfeet sealed enclosure staring back at you. we customized a Morel Ultimo 10" grille for the sub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did this car have the electronic assist steering control module in the footwell, did you move it?


----------



## JohnnyOhh (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey you guys got any pics of the car with the widebody on it???


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

I 2nd this request!


JohnnyOhh said:


> Hey you guys got any pics of the car with the widebody on it???


Absolutely awesome craftsmanship. The stealth builds that get the job done have always been my favorite as you have so many more restrictions. One of my favorite cars too. That being said I hate the air ride, but it's slated to be a trailer queen so it won't be making many trips across town. Again kudos to an awesome build.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jpeezy said:


> Did this car have the electronic assist steering control module in the footwell, did you move it?


i honestly have no idea, i would have to ask joey


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

JohnnyOhh said:


> Hey you guys got any pics of the car with the widebody on it???


we do, like our fb page, and you should be be able to find it in the gallery. if not, i can try to find one and link it


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

found a coupla:


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice work!

Sub'd for when I find an NSX cheap enough for me to do a full build


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> i honestly have no idea, i would have to ask joey


To late ?, working on a yellow 2003 nsx, using an arc audio XDi 10", and started pulling apart the pass. Footwell, and behind the fact. Sub was this huge slab of a module(thought was ecu) but not enough wires, took awhile searching but some NSX had electronic power steering, this one had it.i was considering moving it for more airspace, but decided not to just in case, still ended up getting enough airspace. Should find out how it sounds in a few days?


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

And like I really need to say it, but, really nice job on this NSX&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

jpeezy said:


> To late ?, working on a yellow 2003 nsx, using an arc audio XDi 10", and started pulling apart the pass. Footwell, and behind the fact. Sub was this huge slab of a module(thought was ecu) but not enough wires, took awhile searching but some NSX had electronic power steering, this one had it.i was considering moving it for more airspace, but decided not to just in case, still ended up getting enough airspace. Should find out how it sounds in a few days?


Guess we were lucky we didn't have one of those!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

jpeezy said:


> And like I really need to say it, but, really nice job on this NSX��


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## wanderer1 (Dec 22, 2014)

simplicityinsound said:


> found a coupla:


Not really into those cars but that is pretty sweet. See the cover of pasmag with the 911 on it? Sweet


----------



## VromVroom (Nov 28, 2016)

I wanted to know how the top and bottom screen interface with each other. Is this a "dual zone" feature specific to the head unit? Sorry to revive an older thread but love the build and want to do a similar set up for my car. Thanks!


----------



## VromVroom (Nov 28, 2016)

I wanted to know how the top and bottom screen interface with each other. Is this a "dual zone" feature specific to the head unit? I am really curious how the screens interact with each other. 

Sorry to revive an older thread but love the build and want to do a similar set up for my car. Thanks!


----------

